# Variablenabhängige Bildausgabe



## schlumsch (8. Sep 2008)

Hallo allerseits. Ich arbeite mit JSF und XHTML und habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe in meinem Bean ein int-Property, welches ich in meiner XHTML abfrage. Soweit alles kein Problem, nun möchte ich aber in Abhängigkeit des Int-Wertes ein Bild genau so oft innerhalb einer tabelle ausgeben.... Property = 3 --> 3mal Bildausgabe usw...

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann? Ich möchte dabei nichts in meinem Bean statisch abspeichern, die Variante das ich meinen Objekten also einen Bildpfad anhänge möchte ich vermeiden. Kann man das irgendwie mittels javaScript machen?


----------



## maki (8. Sep 2008)

Wieso JavaScript?

Die JSTL bietet doch schon 'ne Schleife...


----------



## Fledermaus (8. Sep 2008)

sobald du den int value hast, sollte das eigentlich nicht mehr schwer sein. die table entsprechend dem eingelesenen wert neu befüllen u. rendern. ajax, wenn das ergebnis auf der gleichen seite sein soll. schwer das genau problem zu identifizieren - doch sehr 'allgemein' :roll: .


----------

